# November WSC web updates...featuring Danny Hyde



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 8, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,san-serif] Each month, WSC features a sermon by one of our alumni. November's alumnus is Daniel Hyde, a pastor in Oceanside, California. >>[/FONT]




*2007 Faculty Conference: The Law of God and the Christian*
 [FONT=Arial,san-serif] Join us for a two-day conference Friday and Saturday, January 12-13, 2007! This conference will explore how a robust view of grace and the finished work of Christ usher the Christian into a life of grateful obedience to God's Law. >>




[/FONT]*Faculty Reflections *[FONT=Arial,san-serif]This month's letter to alumni is written by Dr. Peter R. Jones, Scholar in Residence and Adjunct Professor of New Testament.>>[/FONT]




*Free Audio Download *[FONT=Arial,san-serif]Listen to this month´s audio: a chapel talk by Dr. Derke Bergsma, Professor Emeritus of Practical Theology, entitled "Jesus Frees His People." >>[/FONT]




*Dean's Desk *[FONT=Arial,san-serif]For an inside peek into WSC life, read this letter from Julius Kim, Dean of Students. >> [/FONT]


----------

